

Notch answers a few unsolved problems - landhar
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/10309613883/the-solutions-to-a-few-unsolved-problems

======
sp332
"People are disagreeing with me on the origin of water, and the meaning of
life. The rest, people are fine with. ;D"

<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/114992511382065152>

